# Who is your Favorite Villager?



## GameBoyFreak520 (May 11, 2014)

Who are your Favorite not Tier 1 or 2 villagers? Why?

Mine is Eunice, because she was in my first Animal Crossing town, and she showed up again in my New Leaf town, so i've always started with her. Also: She's SO cute!! :3

Anyways, how about you?


----------



## Punchies (May 11, 2014)

My favorite Tier 3-5 villager? I'd have to go with Tammy . She's my favorite Uchi and she reminds me of Chie from Persona 4


----------



## Kildor (May 11, 2014)

I requested this thread to be moved to the ACNL board. Post your ACNL stuff there instead.


----------



## GameBoyFreak520 (May 11, 2014)

ok, sorry!


----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 12, 2014)

Aaah. I'm not a popular villager snob or anything, but I think all of my favorite villagers are Tier 1 or 2 D: I do really like Tabby, even though a lot of people are creeped out by her. Is Lily a Tier 2? Because she is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## skweegee (May 12, 2014)

My favorite lower-tier villagers are Mitzi, Rizzo, Blaire, Katt, Melba, and Sparro.

Mitzi is by far my favorite villager, and I was a bit surprised to see that she was only Tier 3. She has been my favorite ever since I first started playing Animal Crossing, with ACGC. She was the first villager I met in the series, and she quickly became a favorite. When I got Wild World a week later, she was the first to move into my town, and later became the first to give me her picture. She is always nice, and often sends me letters with gifts attached. Plus, she's really cute as well!

Rizzo and Blaire were in my first City Folk town, and I really liked them, but I lost them when I stupidly decided to reset that town. I regret resetting that town so much, since the villagers and layout were amazing, yet for some reason I thought it could be better. Ever since I reset, I haven't been able to keep a town for more than a few weeks, and I quickly lost interest. I got Rizzo and Blaire into my New Leaf town thanks to a couple users on ACC. 

Melba and Katt were in my cycling towns for a short time, but they really grew on me. Unfortunately, I had no way of transferring them to my main town, so I had to give Melba away on the cycling thread. Katt moved out of my town when I messed up my TTing while TTing for weeds, which sucked, because at the time, I temporarily had access to a second 3DS that I could've used to send her to my main town.

I saw a thread about villager birthdays on ACC, and looked to see if any villagers shared my birthday. I found out that I shared a birthday with Sparro, so I decided to look for him on the trading board there. I was able to get him for free, but only had space in my second town, so I had him move in there. I really enjoyed having him there, and he quickly became yet another favorite of mine. However, because of careless TTing, he ended up moving out of my town.


----------



## MayorSaki (May 12, 2014)

My fave from tier 3-5 is Chevre c: She is my favourite normal villager and moved in when I was taking a break from ac and I played Pokemon Y for 2 months without checking ac at all.. I fell in love with her when I first saw her. She's super sweet and totally adorable. I had to let her move out though when Fauna moved in. She asked to move out like everyday so I didn't feel like keeping her in my town anymore. I never loved Fauna as much as her though. I wish I could get Chevre back sometime ^^


----------



## Umbvix (May 12, 2014)

Oh gosh...I was all raring to say Kiki but I guess she's tier 1? I don't really know the tiers...


----------



## Leopardfire (May 12, 2014)

^ Kiki isn't tier one, she's actually tier four. She deserves to higher though, she's such a cutie. <3

My favorite villager of all time is Gladys, she was my starter, and such a sweetheart. :3 My third and fourth favorite ones are Willow and Queenie, who are tier four and tier five.


----------



## Puffy (May 12, 2014)

Cousteau is so cute but he's tier 5 ; u ;


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 12, 2014)

The favourite villager is Rooney <3 he's tier 4 and the only kangaroo villager that's not in tier 5 at the moment.


----------



## Umbvix (May 12, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> ^ Kiki isn't tier one, she's actually tier four. She deserves to higher though, she's such a cutie. <3
> 
> My favorite villager of all time is Gladys, she was my starter, and such a sweetheart. :3 My third and fourth favorite ones are Willow and Queenie, who are tier four and tier five.



Oh really? How do you find the tiers?


----------



## skweegee (May 12, 2014)

What is up with this thread? I've noticed that a few times it has said that there were new posts on the thread, but none of them are showing up here, at least for me.

Edit: When I made this post, the post number in the top right of the post skipped from #10 to #13, but when I refreshed it, the 2 posts that weren't showing before suddenly appeared.


----------



## LyraVale (May 14, 2014)

Eunice is cute! She was in my camp the other day. I like how when you talk to her she closes her eyes. I must have talked to her a thousand times, and every time, she was like that. IDK why but I find that hilarious, that she cannot talk with her eyes open. lol

So my fave of faves is Carmen. She should be Tier 1. She's a chocolate bunny! And she has an amazing personality. I've been told she's super popular in Japan, but I have no proof of that. She should be popular worldwide.

I also love Fuchsia (lovely), Sparro (hilarious), Monique (glamorous), Bruce (cool), and Agnes (sweet). Does Pietro count? People have strong hate or strong love for him. It should just be love. He's sweet and cute, and he's an amazing dancer.


----------



## rescued (May 14, 2014)

What are Tiers? :3


----------



## Leopardfire (May 14, 2014)

For the people asking about tiers: Click Here!


----------



## Claris (May 14, 2014)

Wow, Tabby tier five? I think she's one of my favorite villagers, I didn't expect her to be popular, but not that much down in the list.


----------



## rescued (May 14, 2014)

Thank you! :*
I've had Marshal in my town since I started.. never knew he was so popular. :O

& Tammi is one of my favourites, and she's tier 5?! Wow :O


----------



## hanzy (May 15, 2014)

I love Portia, I can't believe she's in tier 5  
Also Dotty and Carmen.

I honestly think it's more difficult to get tier 5 villagers than tier 1 these days xD


----------



## pikachuomg (May 15, 2014)

Mine is bones! He's soo feeding cute! I literally squealing every time I see him trot past me with that adorable pink mouth! AHH Appleotoo! When she says cheekers I DIE!


----------



## chinkychonk (May 15, 2014)

i love pekoe! ;3; i was a weaboo as a younger child, so a japan-ish villager truly made my kokoro go doki-doki (hahaha...)


----------



## Rina (May 15, 2014)

I don't know what the tiers are! :x 
I love all of the deer villagers a lot... my favorite non-deer villager is for sure Pecan. She was in my original AC game (the one for gamecube, yeah!) and I loved her and planted flowers all around her house.  Then she moved out and left a gaping hole among the flowers and in my heart </3 

Lol, excuse the cheese. My next AC game was acnl, and I made finding her my top priority!! Now we're neighbors :3


----------



## Swiftstream (May 15, 2014)

melba is such a cutie pie


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (May 17, 2014)

Not sure what tier he's in, but Poncho's my all-time favorite. ~


----------



## CrashTheScene (May 17, 2014)

I adore Frita and I think Pashmina would be great to have, both tier 4s


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 17, 2014)

Out of all the tier 3-5 villagers that I like, Pudge is probably my favorite. I had him in WW and I loved him, he's cute and sweet. I've been looking to get him in my new town, but everybody voids him. :/


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 17, 2014)

Pietro or Francine, I can't decide.


----------



## kennedyxvx (May 17, 2014)

Aaa I tried not to buy into all the hype, but in my first town that has been long gone deleted, Marshal randomly decided to move in. I told my friend who bought the game for me, and she had told me Marshal was really popular. So initially I was like "hmmm guess he's pretty cool" but I thought that I would end up trading him for Beau. After a while I really started to like him though. One day, I found that he had moved out without my knowing as I had been time traveling a lot. I was really bummed and didn't feel like playing as much. Now that he's in my new town, he's never leaving, heheh.

TLDR; Marshal is my favorite. Some of my old favorites from City Folk were Nate and Anchovy.


----------



## Mercedes (May 17, 2014)

Pietro mofos pietro ftw

- - - Post Merge - - -



FoxWolf64 said:


> Pietro or Francine, I can't decide.



Pietro because Francie it tear 2


----------



## Birdinator (May 17, 2014)

Kiki; she was in my gamecube version and moved, and i never got her again until just recently <3


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 17, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Pietro mofos pietro ftw
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



TEARS ARE FOR QUEERS *throws tantrum*


----------



## giamiabia (May 19, 2014)

I'm new around here, so I don't understand the various tiers everyone keeps mentioning. 

My dreamiest of all dreamies is Walker. After not being able to get him, let alone seeing him in anyone's town or dream town, for 10 months, I FINALLY got him in one of my secondary towns. I am 27 years old and cried like a baby.


----------



## PeachyK (May 19, 2014)

Ankha but alas I have never got her  one day!


----------



## brockbrock (May 19, 2014)

Ankha! <3


----------



## Rodeo (May 19, 2014)

I'm not big on most of the tier 1 and 2 villagers, but Snake, Papi, and Rodeo are my favorite villagers of all time.


----------



## glaceonlover11 (May 19, 2014)

Pecan is my favourite. She is such a little princess and making her a purple ish squirrel is the best... (Favourite village animal and favourite colour)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (May 19, 2014)

Vic because he's a viking and his house is really cool. At first I thought he was military related


----------



## Boccages (May 19, 2014)

Pate


----------



## kjeska (May 20, 2014)

I generally dislike the jock villagers, but Pierce moved to my town pretty early on and he's just really endeared himself to me :3 he's so silly and funny!


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 21, 2014)

kjeska said:


> I generally dislike the jock villagers, but Pierce moved to my town pretty early on and he's just really endeared himself to me :3 he's so silly and funny!



Pierce is one of my favorite Jocks!
My absolute favorites have to be Avery, Knox, Midge, Tom, and Caroline.


----------



## insa80 (May 21, 2014)

i like biskit and daisy (the yellow lab dog character, i think her name's daisy...) and mint and maple and bluebear


----------



## DaCoSim (May 22, 2014)

Filbert!!!! He's my little doll. I adore his cute little face  (also bamalicious and Stitchface are a close 2nd and 3rd but since they're tier 1, I thought I'd just mention them). Also adore my other tier 3-5's: Sydney, peanut, & fuchsia.


----------



## Matty (May 23, 2014)

Goose all the way <3
he's my pride and joy.


----------



## Sanaki (May 23, 2014)

Rooney cause he's a cutie


----------



## Twilight (May 23, 2014)

Diana. She's soo cute. :3


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 23, 2014)

Punchy <3


----------



## Qwerty111 (May 23, 2014)

I'm really sad that Tammy is Tier 5. She's so cute, ike a little pooh bear with make-up! It's so difficult to get lower tiered villagers, especially when most of them are on auto-void in cycling threads :c


----------



## Balverine (May 23, 2014)

It's hard to say. .3.
Either Hamphrey or Rudy, I think.


----------



## izzybella524 (Feb 11, 2015)

I absolutely adore Bluebear, Mitzi and Fauna. I had Mitzi from the very beginning of ACWW and she's still there today. Bluebear has been in my ACNL town and I ADORE her. And I've never had Fauna (too expensive to trade) but she seems adorable and nice.

P.S. If anyone has Mitzi, I'll trade 100mil bells or wishlist (90% cataloug)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Goldie, actually . I have Goldie and she's absolutely adorable. GOOD CHOICE

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have her! I need Mitzi tho. She's moving soon (ankha)


----------



## Shax (Feb 11, 2015)

My favorite low tier villager is Elmer. His eyes match my character's and I absolutely adore his relaxed personality. I also like Hazel, Mint, and Vesta.


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 11, 2015)

It's so hard to pick just one! D:

I love Chow, Stitches, Coco, Diva, Weber, Tabby, Kitt- and oh, the list just goes on! xD


----------



## peppy villager (Feb 11, 2015)

Fuchsiaaaa <3 I love her personality and how she's a little rocker girl.


----------



## Joyce (Feb 12, 2015)

1. Maple
2. Molly


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 12, 2015)

Are you telling me to pick one? Cause that's hard! But my top three would have to be

1.Coco
2.Vesta
3.Purrl


----------



## dr4gonite (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't know what tier he is, but my favourite villager of all time is Bam.


----------



## tumut (Feb 14, 2015)

>expecting me to pick one
Benjamin, Lyman, Static,Ken, Clay,Mira, Doc, Cole, Avery and Ed. So many good ones. Olivia, Ch?vre, Chester, Jacques, Jeremiah, Vesta, Purrl. I seriously wish I could have up to 30 residents. We can only hope..


----------



## Oakhaven (Feb 14, 2015)

I can't remember what tier he is, but Snake has become my favorite villager. He was one of my original villagers when I started the game, and initially I hated him! The jock personality bugged me at first, and I wasn't too crazy about his design, but as I kept playing, he's more than grown on me! He's asked to move out a few times, ya know, like all villagers go, and I've never been able to let him go!


----------



## milkyi (Feb 14, 2015)

Olivia shes my baby  yes me and akame made her


----------



## Amilee (Feb 14, 2015)

my favourite villagers are chrissy, francie and molly :3 
chrissy and molly were my starters!
i also like stinky, even tho not many like him haha
but i loved him from the start <3


----------



## Ami (Feb 15, 2015)

Diana, Poppy, Chief


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 15, 2015)

Pecan, who, sadly, is, Tier, 5.


----------



## Mioki (Feb 16, 2015)

Before I knew of tiers or this site altogether, I was in love with Marshal. He's quirky and sweet, but I'd have to say my all-time favorite is Chrissy in the end. I love how dark peppies can be, despite being super happy and excited. They say some stuff that is like whoaa damn that's cold.


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 16, 2015)

My favorite villager is totally Ribbot, he is awesome, but unfortunately he moved away.


----------



## Heyden (Feb 16, 2015)

Vesta and Molly


----------



## MayorErin (Feb 16, 2015)

whitney and goldie are my golden girls, but i also love my fang ;v;


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 20, 2015)

I have such a soft spot for Pekoe. Seeing her and talking to her always brightens my mood a little bit. She was in my first NL town before I reset (as was Kidd) so I have a feeling of familiarity with her that I don't have with most of my other villagers.


----------



## Marisska (Feb 20, 2015)

GameBoyFreak520 said:


> Who are your Favorite not Tier 1 or 2 villagers? Why?
> 
> Mine is Eunice, because she was in my first Animal Crossing town, and she showed up again in my New Leaf town, so i've always started with her. Also: She's SO cute!! :3
> 
> Anyways, how about you?



Eunice is one of my faves too! She was one of my starters, so sweet....
My fav villager would be Biskit, so lazy and dawgy! I also like Rasher, which is tier 5, what a pity!


----------



## TheAbleSistersShow (Feb 22, 2015)

I think in my current town, I'd have to go with Bunnie. She's adorable.


----------



## Kaygo~ (Feb 22, 2015)

Pietro is my all-time favourite villager.
He's so adorable asdfghjkl-- ♥♥♥


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 22, 2015)

Fang without a doubt. Not because he's Tier 1 or anything, though. I just love wolves and his personality, plus he's adorable.

But if Tarou was still in the game, it would definitely be him.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 22, 2015)

Okay, I'm gonna pick out of the villagers I currently have rather than the entire list of tiers 3, 4, and 5. (You can do this Momo... you can do it...!)

I just got Klaus last night so it's too soon for me to really call him my favorite, seeing as I felt the same rush of excitement every other time I got a dreamie, but as my lovely friend Valval pointed out, he looks like he's wearing a dwemer pipe and I just... omg he cracks me up because of it. I love this guy.

Pekoe is always so nice and calming to talk to... but Agent S and Carmen are such cute lil weirdos...

omg maybe I can't pick after all D:


----------



## Eldin (Feb 22, 2015)

out of all villagers, my favourites are in my town but I have too many others~ c;

if I had to pick a single favourite, I guess I would say Chief because I'm cycling 16 just to keep him in my town. ;-;


----------



## Sherra (Feb 22, 2015)

Probably Merry. I find her absolutely adorable!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Kyle. He's such a cutie and a bad boy. I love him so much. <3


----------



## Lye (Feb 23, 2015)

Miranda is seriously underrated imo. She's actually very endearing.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 23, 2015)

Lye said:


> Miranda is seriously underrated imo. She's actually very endearing.



I loved Miranda when I had her! It was just the quacky tone for the town jingle that did me in. It grated my nerves. But she was, as a villager, great (and utterly adorbs).


----------



## Geoni (Feb 23, 2015)

lol OP Eunice was in my very first animal crossing village for the GC and I remember traveling 30 years into the future and she was the only one who never moved

Also I can't choose a favorite, maybe Bud. The name/design/personality choice/house. All perfect.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 23, 2015)

well if it was tier one or two then Wolfgang

but you're asking for favorite from lower tires, right? well, that'd be my baby Lobo! I love him so much because he's the coolest and cutest thing ever and has good taste and style


----------



## boujee (Feb 23, 2015)

The villagers I thought I like ended up being the ones I don't like 
I didn't like lucky but now he's my favorite. I haven't played for days and I got a full inbox with letters of his concern. 
Also Walt and Fauna.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops didn't read


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 23, 2015)

Screw it, Klaus is my fave. There, I did it.


----------



## Reiterei (Feb 26, 2015)

In my first ACNL town, I had Cranston and Kevin next door to each other. They had a love-hate best friends thing going on, and I would love to get them in my new town one day


----------



## ssvv227 (Feb 27, 2015)

Papi, he's my first lazy villager and I just adore that personality. My sister loves her Beau probably for a similar reason.


----------



## Goop (Feb 27, 2015)

Kidd, Shep and Lionel. ^^​


----------



## Astro Cake (Feb 28, 2015)

Blanche probably.


----------



## Shika (Feb 28, 2015)

Either Bruce or Pashmina ^-^


----------



## Meadows (Mar 1, 2015)

EUNICE! She will ALWAYS be my favorite.


----------



## sheepie (Mar 1, 2015)

erik u.u he's my baby.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 1, 2015)

Is Pekoe one of those? If not then I wouldn't know.


----------



## Eileane (Mar 3, 2015)

Diana!! I love her.  She is so sweet...


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

Mac is my favorite


----------

